# Vintage Orient Question?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Â Does any member know what SW stands for on my latest Vintage Orient 21 Jewel Automatic, it looks just like the WD (World Time Vintage) Â caliber mark on the back case is Y469622-7A,Â

[IMG alt="img00577201012090848.jpg"...us/img151/4376/img00577201012090848.jpg[/IMG]

many thanks Martin

Edit Typo as usual


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Â Does any member know what SW stands for on my latest Vintage Orient 21 Jewel Automatic, it looks just like the WD (World Time Vintage) Â caliber mark on the back case is Y469622-7A,Â
> 
> [IMG alt="img00577201012090848.jpg"...us/img151/4376/img00577201012090848.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


I don't know the answer, but you might want to contact the 'Orient Emperor' in New Zealand - he may know. Here's a link a post about a project he did where he used a dial marked 'SW' in a project:

http://www.orientalwatchsite.com/forum/index.php?/topic/6293-restoration-of-an-orient-world-diver/

Stephen


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Stephen againÂ :thumbsup:

I am awaiting confirmation but ist seems quite certain SW, stands for Star WorldTime

Martin


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Thanks Stephen againÂ :thumbsup:
> 
> I am awaiting confirmation but ist seems quite certain SW, stands for Star WorldTime
> 
> Martin


Ah, interesting...I've seen another Orient marked 'SK' too, I think it was on a world time model. Wonder what that mey mean!

Stephen


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Â


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

martinzx said:


> Â Does any member know what SW stands for on my latest Vintage Orient 21 Jewel Automatic,


SWiss :duh:


----------

